# Mungo nicht vorhanden?



## Brangor (26. März 2008)

Wollte grad nen fury-krieger ausrüsten und verzaubern, doch es gab keine Mungo-verzauberung.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist das bei euch auch so?

LG


----------

